# Quadra fire Sapphire or Lopi Berkshire gas stove



## JAPF (Aug 25, 2010)

We purchased a home a couple of years ago with two woodstoves--one in our masterbedroom and one in the family room.  We have used the one in the family room quite frequently during the winter and love it.  However, the idea of hauling wood up to the bedroom was not appealing and therefore, we never used it.  Good thing because recently we discovered it was installed incorrectly.  We thought about just pulling it out, but our master bedroom is over the garage so it is colder than the rest of our house.  We have two fireplace shops within my area and had quotes for installing a gas stove.  The first was for a Lopi Berkshire GV Greensmart stove and the second for a Quadra fire Sapphire gas stove.  The quotes came back with a thousand dollars higher for the Lopi.   Both are in the black iron finish, but the Quadra fire includes the blower and themostatic remote (which is another $475 in options).  This brings the Lopi to almost $1500 more.  My knowledge about stoves is very limited...obviously since I never realized the pipe from our original wood stove was installed upside down    Does this seem like a typical price difference?  What am I missing?


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 25, 2010)

We don't sell them so I will admit to not knowing much about those products, 
but what is the cost of the Lopi vs. the cost of the Quad - WITHOUT installation?
For the most part, the difference in installation costs for two similar units is the price of the appliance.
Venting, gas line & labor should be pretty much IDENTICAL for either one.


----------



## summit (Aug 26, 2010)

Lopi should not be that much more: retail is @ 2k and the blower and GS remote options will run @ 500 after that. Install should be @ the same (you getta vent up 36" from the top of the lopi, then DV out). The advantage you will have with the lopi is the IPI system (which I don't believe the quad is using, yet) with negates a pilot running @ 800 btu/hr (96k btu in lp per gal, so do the math) 365 days a yr... Also, they have a nice accent light, and a comfort control burner for small fires.


----------

